# quick Colnago advice needed.



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Is it a YES or a NO to put a Colnago fork with yellow letters on a 04 PR10 frame? 

Below are a picture of the PR10 colors. I am leaning towards buying it but want to check with my knowledgeable and aesthetically accomplished fellow RBRers. Thanks! 

<img src=https://images.competitivecyclist.com/dyn_docs/5954-ct2z.jpg>
<img src=https://www.bikesportmichigan.com/reviews/colnago/forceforklg.jpg>


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Here is my photoshop results. Looks okay.*

Thoughts?


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*No.*



elviento said:


> Thoughts?


That looks odd.

Unless you have, at least hint of, yellow (or even orange if you must) I say NO.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Does not the fact that you asked confirm your own suspicions?


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

*I can see some yellow*

I can see some yellow on your ksyrium. But you can only use your new forks with those wheels.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

meccio said:


> I can see some yellow on your ksyrium. But you can only use your new forks with those wheels.


I believe that pic is from Competitive Cyclist site... though the Carbones might be his...

I think he's asking whether that frame color scheme goes with his yellow lettering Force fork.


----------



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

You could do better.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

NONONO


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

okay, okay. I will not do it then. Thanks for the input. The Carbones aren't mine... wish they were, though.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*Yellow lettering on forks...proibito*

For sure NO. 
From an artistic and an aesthetic point of view NO, as there is no tie-in to the rest of the frame color/paint scheme. So NO, it just does not look like it belongs with this paint color scheme, yellow lettering on the forks makes it look like an after thought add-on part. Besides Uncle Ernesto might get upset and excommunicate you.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

Add yellow bar tape and the yellow flight saddle and the black and yellow pro race 2's and you have a complete catastrophe.


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

my vote is for no as well...but whatever floats YOUR boat.

ps - thumbs up on the photoshop work!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Bonked said:


> my vote is for no as well...but whatever floats YOUR boat.
> 
> ps - thumbs up on the photoshop work!


you guys are all nuts...if you can get a good deal on the fork buy it. And that's coming from a yellow fork on an otherwise non-yellow Colnago owner. At the time I didn't even know I had a color option. No big deal to me in any event. I think it looks fine.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

If you don't mind it then there ya go... I have to say yours look better than the blue PR scheme. But don't ya think a white lettered fork would look much better?

In fact I got a yellow lettered fork as well with my LX23 Rabobank MxL, which was my first Colnago. I didn't know I had the option either as I bought it built from LBS... ( that's one of the reason I build my own bikes now) My frame color scheme have bits of yellow and some orange yet the lettering on the frame is all black & white...although mine looks okay I still want a white letter fork for it as now I have 4 nags and the other three seem more complete/ together... but YMMV...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

6was9 said:


> If you don't mind it then there ya go... I have to say yours look better than the blue PR scheme. But don't ya think a white lettered fork would look much better?
> 
> In fact I got a yellow lettered fork as well with my LX23 Rabobank MxL, which was my first Colnago. I didn't know I had the option either as I bought it built from LBS... ( that's one of the reason I build my own bikes now) My frame color scheme have bits of yellow and some orange yet the lettering on the frame is all black & white...although mine looks okay I still want a white letter fork for it as now I have 4 nags and the other three seem more complete/ together... but YMMV...


Yeah...if they would have told me I had a choice I would have picked the white lettering most likely.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Yeah...if they would have told me I had a choice I would have picked the white lettering most likely.


The tire side walls are what's saving you.


----------

